# Extended Battery



## KeithN (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm looking into getting an extended battery for my fascinate. Just wondering if anyone else is using one and if so what it is and how has your experience been with it. I've seen a few (Samsung, Naztech, Seidio) but would like to get some recommendations. Thanks!


----------



## TCStehle (Aug 2, 2011)

I just bought the battery from the SGS2 Epic Touch 4G to use in the Fascinate. It's 1800 vs the standard 1500 the fascinate comes with and you can still use the standard battery cover. Adds 20% more capacity while maintaining the size. However, you need be running a ROM that has the software check for a VZW battery removed. More info over at the Fascinate accessories section in XDA. I've noticed a nice increase in battery life.


----------



## KeithN (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. I was going to go with the 2400 but I might just go with that 1800 and keep mine as a back up so I can continue to use my otter box


----------



## hesh.monster (Aug 2, 2011)

I have been using the Samsung extended for about a year and while it does make the phone qhite a bit thicker, it's not at all uncomfortable in your pocket and makes it a little nicer to hang on to it. I generally get almost 2 days without charging (with a rom and kernel that is wel optimized). Right now on MIUI I am getting a solid full day with HEAVY use. Since flashing MIUI I havent been able to put it down for more than a few minutes.

Personal experiance speaking, I think the battery life far outwieghs the fat phone.


----------



## saps (Aug 3, 2011)

KeithN said:


> Thanks for the reply. I was going to go with the 2400 but I might just go with that 1800 and keep mine as a back up so I can continue to use my otter box


I'll second this recommendation. Same form factor as original. Fractional increase in weight. Granted its not as much as an extended battery that is physically larger but its a decent compromise. You really do gain a perceptible amount of extra use with the 1800 over the 1500mah.


----------



## KeithN (Aug 4, 2011)

I don't have an issue with a slight size/weight increase it's just I like my case and would prefer to still be able to use it. Went with the 1800 since it will probably be a noticeable boost over my year old 1500, and I can use my otter box case. If I feel I need an increase I guess I can always get a larger one and try to modify my case or something. I also am able to have it on a charger most of the day if needed so it's unlikely it will die on me just would be nice to keep it mobile longer. Thanks for the replies!


----------



## saps (Aug 3, 2011)

KeithN said:


> I don't have an issue with a slight size/weight increase it's just I like my case and would prefer to still be able to use it. Went with the 1800 since it will probably be a noticeable boost over my year old 1500, and I can use my otter box case. If I feel I need an increase I guess I can always get a larger one and try to modify my case or something. I also am able to have it on a charger most of the day if needed so it's unlikely it will die on me just would be nice to keep it mobile longer. Thanks for the replies!


I ordered one to after reading about these babies over at xda [thanks chopper]. We should report back with improvement results [or lack thereof].


----------



## KeithN (Aug 4, 2011)

Yeah that's a good idea. I'll try to remember to keep track of my battery over the next few days before my 1800 comes in then compare them. I'll probably edit the OP


----------



## KeithN (Aug 4, 2011)

Just got my 1800 I'll charge it up and compare the next couple of days with the last 2


----------



## Brentless (Sep 29, 2011)

I have the 3000mAh Seidio battery, lasts all day with HEAVY HEAVY HEAVY usage, typically I have 40% left at the end of the day.

Also have the Trident Cyclops case. If you take a pocket knife and cut out the shape on the back of it, the extended battery portion pops right through the opening, so I get the best of both worlds, my cool protective case and my extended battery and extended case.

View attachment 4781


----------



## KeithN (Aug 4, 2011)

After using the 1800, it as expected lasts a little longer than the 1500. Today I was using my phone heavily for music using PowerAmp and Pandora(+data), some data with a few other applications, along with light calling and some texting. I managed to get 8 - 8 1/2 hours with that usage. I was able to hit 13 1/2 with average use where I would be getting 10 - 11 before with the 1500. on most days it looks like I'd get 2-3 more hours with normal/light use. If you don't use your phone really heavily or have access to and don't mind charging during the day, and would like to keep the same size/weight of the stock phone then the SGS2 battery is a good option. And I plan on keeping my stock 1500 as a spare in case I can't charge up and really need the extra battery.


----------



## VaperMonkey (Oct 11, 2011)

I use a 3500mah bat from gadgets and gizmos it is under 20$ have used it with miui for a long time so I got my wife 1 and my mom 1. I get a good full day with text Pandora running all day and allot of web browsing.


----------

